# The One Way I Will Help Everyone on his Forum



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

THE most relaxing song you will hear.

in the throes of the awful symptoms you are having, decide to shut the world off for 8 minutes. 
Music has been my therapy, see if it can be yours too.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Music was your only therapy? Have you overcame dp? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sirlee (Mar 5, 2014)

fuck no, i have terrible symptoms still, at least i hope they are only DP. Just saying, this song helps haha. Im currently watching harris harrington's videos, hopefully i get cured one day soon. No problem


----------

